# White Plains availability



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

Hello All
Perryman Dart Frogs will once again be vending a White Plains on Sunday, We will have 20-25 varieties available to choose from. All Frogs are 2+ months old and are captive bred in our home. Stop by and look around you never know what may be available. Looking forward to the show and hope to see some new faces


----------

